# DRIVE Canceled



## Gene Plantz (Dec 31, 1999)

Fox has canceled DRIVE. It is no longer in my guide data.


----------



## nlsinger (Feb 8, 2006)

FOX s*cks. I think they like messing with producer Tim Minear's head, like Lucy and the football.


----------



## Lazlo123 (Nov 7, 2006)

from what i understand two more episodes will be aired this summer, but after that i guess it is canned. I was really starting to like this show too! Did it seem like it was a really short pilot for it? 3 or 4 episodes is enough for Fox to determine a large enough fan base will not form?


----------



## au_en_bear (Nov 11, 2003)

This really sucks. With all the crap on TV a new show with some potential comes along and a bunch of moron execs put "House" reruns on instead of giving us the two episodes already finished? This country is longing and begging for some decent programming (I am so tired of "reality" I could puke) but it takes a little time for the water cooler crowd to talk up a new show and get a fan base started.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Drive canceled? That stinks, I really liked the show.  

"Another one bites the dust" :down:


----------



## nethead12 (Jul 17, 2001)

Thanks FOX, I had the first four on my TIVO for today's viewing.

Guess what, now they are deleted....wonderful, why watch something that will never be finished. 

Got to love the new American TV programming trend, put a show on and then cancel it and never finish a story. Another reason to love TIVO, I learned long ago to record some eps of a new show and see if it will last, if not, I don't WASTE my time watching it.

DRIVE did seem like it would have been worth watching, guess I'll wait for a DVD release with all the un-air eps....


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Timur said:


> I heard the ratings for this show were dismal. Those of you who like it are obviously a small minority. _That_ is why shows get canceled.


Thank you Timur. Such a positive, uplifting post. And enlightening too! Living in Austin obviously hasn't helped your outlook in life. :down:

I too had the first few episodes on my TiVo. Was waiting for the summer doldrums to watch 'em. Just turned them back into random electrons.


----------



## patrickd88 (Sep 18, 2002)

Really, what are you expecting from FOX? If it's not a hit in 1.3 episodes, it's out.


----------



## bcrider (Oct 31, 2000)

I'm really getting sick of FOX canceling shows so quickly... I was just promoting "Drive" to friends and family as a really cool show to start watching then FOX does this... Ugh...


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

I've recorded everything that aired but never got around to watching any of it. I'm glad I haven't invested any time in this show yet. Makes it a lot easier to delete and move on.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh goodie, I get to be the first to say it:
Burn in hell, FOX!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Lazlo123 said:


> Did it seem like it was a really short pilot for it? 3 or 4 episodes is enough for Fox to determine a large enough fan base will not form?


The order was for 13 episodes. Only six had been filmed when the axe fell.


----------



## bilbo (Dec 7, 2004)

It's pretty bad when the show hasn't even revealed all the spoilers from the opening credits to the show (before it gets cancelled).


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Thankfully, I have watched them all, more or less live. It was a good show and interesting but the premise was so strange and seemingly dumb that I can see it not attracting an audience. Also having two episodes on Sunday was not a good move, they should have just started it on Monday with an hour episode.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

A shame, but it IS fox so what did we expect?

Worse part, I will be watrching the last 2, knowing that nothing will be resolved. Oh well. :/


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

rkester said:


> A shame, but it IS fox so what did we expect?
> 
> Worse part, I will be watrching the last 2, knowing that nothing will be resolved. Oh well. :/


As with all of Fox's new shows, I use the stow-and-go approach. I don't even start watching until the show hits the 6th episode and Fox appears to have a commitment to the series. But you see, unfortunately it's a business about eyeballs not quality and if they suckered you in for a few hours then they sold that ad revenue...and that's all that matters to NewsCorp/Murdock...and how long before the "complete first season" is available on DVD (or pay-per-download on YouTube.)

Reel 'em in.

I hear that Prison Break is good, but now I can't be bothered to start from the beginning...I think I'm down to watching just '24' on our affiliate.

I just laughed and laughed and laughed when my wife started (and liked) 'The Wedding Bells.' Another 'told you so' under my belt.


----------



## GusMan (Nov 16, 2004)

Yep... this sucks. While the plot may not have appealed to "everyone" the fact is that not every show has to have a huge appeal to become popular within a certain viewing demographic.

On top of that, I thought it was great that Fox put the episodes online - with out ads- and I was able to watch them while on the road.

Bad move, Fox... bad move.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

this is the first time i am saying this...

I held back after all those other shows....but now you promote the hell out of this....get me interested...and i like then....like all the others...you pull it.....

so for that for the first time i am saying...

*Burn in hell, FOX!*


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Timur said:


> I heard the ratings for this show were dismal. Those of you who like it are obviously a small minority. _That_ is why shows get canceled.


D U H!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

my wife told me that a season finale showed up but i forget what day etc she said. I know it's not truly going to air anyway


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Oh goodie, I get to be the first to say it:
> Burn in hell, FOX!


Nope....sorry...you weren't....
beat you by five days....


----------



## thename (Mar 22, 2007)

Not that it does any good (even if it were re-signed (which it won't be) FOX would surely blow it again by showing episode 5 on a Monday and then episode 6 on a Thursday or something), but the obligatory online petition is at OnlinePetition under "DrivePet"
Also addresses of FOX execs just in case anyone feels like venting on paper to people who don't care are at the LiveJournal Community "drivefans"

FOX abandons more shows due to its own incompetence ... it's mind boggling.

Sorry for lack of URLs, 5 post limitation and all.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Timur said:


> I heard the ratings for this show were dismal. Those of you who like it are obviously a small minority. _That_ is why shows get canceled.


They keep track of people who use a DVR to record shows and that isn't counted toward the ratings since the ratings dictate what advertisers will pay and if you use a DVR it's assumed you skip over the commercials. Many shows like Lost, 24, BattleStar Galactica all have 20%to 30% of their viewers using a DVR but those people can't be counted toward the ratings so those shows ratings end up being lower and not reflecting actual viewership.


----------

